
Nationalist.org hacked - darkbot
http://nationalist.org/
======
garrettgrimsley
Does every inconsequential defacement need to make the news?

~~~
darkbot
Inconsequential to you maybe.

------
Pushpak
buy why ?

~~~
krapp
Apparently because "fascists".

~~~
adamwong246
do you need a better reason?

~~~
krapp
nah, works for me.

